# First time Snake Owner



## mikeowen141x (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey all,

Glad to be apart of this exotic Forum !

I have just setup my first Vivarium and currently heating it up ready for thursday when i purchase my first Royal Python.

I would just like to know if there is any advice for a first time owner.

Im not bothered about feeding such as mice and stuff as its natural after all.

There are a few questions i have regarding keeping my snake.



How often should she be handled
Would she be alright if she was handled on certain days?
For a Royal Python what behavior should i look out for.
Do i have everything i need and is it setup right. ( Look at List below


I have a Hologen Bulb running at 26'C
Water bowl
Aspen Bedding which is nice an warm
Hiding spot
Vine for climbing
Background
Tongs

There is alot more im going to buy such as drift wood to make the vivarium look pretty an attractive. 
But just would like some more insight as to what to look out for and how should my snake behave? 

Also the biggest question i have been wondering is this 
*
( DO Royal Python Bites hurt )*


Heres An image of my current setup


----------



## markieboyle (Sep 1, 2015)

dont handle snakey for a week after you get it this will let it settle then handle for 5 mins each day then you can hold for longer after a while, but dont handle for 48 after a feed or when shedding, i use ceramic heating with pulse stat thermometer which most people use, as for behaviour make sure shes not wheezing or stargazing these can be serious or spending to much time in water bow this is a possible sign of mites, enjoy your snake there awesome snakes but can go off food for months


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

^^THIS ^^ 


Also one thing - when you put the Royal into his new home he will possibly / probably spend the following few hours or more climbing and searching in every nook and cranny , endlessly searching for a way out , I presume ... It's something all snakes do when they out in a new enclosure 

Plus I hate Aspen with a vengeance due to its general appearance and the fact that it somehow gets everywhere , I like to handle my snakes and we were forever having to Hoover the blinking aspen up off the carpets .

I'd go for beech chippings next time , nice and light colouration , nice textures - just looks nicer in my opinion ....


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> ( DO Royal Python Bites hurt )


Depends on the age. Babies no but as they get bigger and into adult if they bite yes they can hurt as they do have teeth. Most royals are pretty placid though and a lot depends on how they have been handled previously.

As for other behaviour well royals sleep for a large part of the day so you probably won't see much movement. They are quite lazy snakes. Still nice snakes though.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not sure I totally agree on the "lazy" issue 

They're not active during the daytime but they're kinda nocturnal aren't they ??

Mine are in lush vivs with numerous hiding places in the bark pieces and branches , they can all be found out and about each and every evening , usually hanging from branches 

I just wonder if they get bad press from the endless RUB users who claim that they're to be found in their HIDE 24/7 ..


I have some Kingsnakes that are alert most of the time but I just think they're constantly on the lookout for food , they're not out and about mooching around just for the sake of it like my Royals ...


----------



## markieboyle (Sep 1, 2015)

My royal is always out and about at night and occasionally pop out during the day. As. far As bites go nothing took bad a bit of a nip the fear is worse than the bites


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry maybe a bit harsh calling them lazy. I dont really see them much at night so probably should not have said that. I still like them anyways lol.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Debbie1962 said:


> Sorry maybe a bit harsh calling them lazy. I dont really see them much at night so probably should not have said that. I still like them anyways lol.



No worries 

I've just seen so many comments from RUB users saying their Royals stay in their hide all the time when all there is in the RUB is a hide and a water dish ...


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> I've just seen so many comments from RUB users saying their Royals stay in their hide all the time when all there is in the RUB is a hide and a water dish ...


Mine are in vivs when they are adults. Only use rubs for babies. Adults need room to move about.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Debbie1962 said:


> Mine are in vivs when they are adults. Only use rubs for babies. Adults need room to move about.


We should start a ' movement ' 

Vivs rule ok


----------



## Scifi addict (Feb 7, 2015)

My girl is an avid climber and very active at night. When she is out and about in her viv it is a constant rustle... rustle... plop as she climbs the branches and artificial leaves then drops down and starts again. She does a lot of exploring when she comes out of the viv. Full use is made of her hidie places when she wants to be alone. 

For her set up she has two actual hides...one on the hot side and one on the cool. But there are also hideaways behind a branch with artificial vines as coverage. She particularly likes to peak out from that one... So sweet.

So in essence for her anyway she needs plenty of room, things to climb on and hideaways so she can feel secure.

Others may not, but she certainly makes full use.




Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul F (Aug 17, 2010)

Mike
I would recommend that you move the stat probe away from your bulb, and closer to the area that the snake will actually be spending its time in. 
As you have a relatively tall viv, with the probe a few inches from the bulb, the temperature where the snake will try to bask MAY be too cool, due to the distance to the floor.
If you choose to put in a shelf, or sturdy branches for the snake to climb onto, bringing it closer to the heat source, this may not be so much of an issue. But then of coarse, a guard is a must. : victory:
A little more cover in the form of fake plants (or what ever takes your fancy) would also help the snake to hide away if it feels the need.

Snake bites GENERALLY don't hurt, but they always make you jump! :lol2:

Good luck.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Good point about the bites not really hurting ( smaller snakes ) .... My worst pain have come from smashing my hands on the viv walls / glass when I jerk my hands back from the snake lunge


----------



## Boagoa (Mar 15, 2011)

Id recommend as said you move the probe further away and more toward ground level. Also I'd cage that bulb to prevent the snake making contact. A hide at either side of the viv always helps. You could also look to provide a humidity hide and a good rock to aid with shedding.


----------



## mikeowen141x (Jan 11, 2016)

*Little Update*

Hey all  
Good news 

i changed all of my Viv around, got rid of aspen ( i now hate the stuff ) 
I have Orchid bark inside now lovely dark brown color and brought moss for the viv too. 

Tempatures go to around 28-30 During day and when its night an theres not much activity in the house it drops to around 24 lowest was 22'C.

She has finally ate ( during shedding too ) 
Monday i feed her now it was a small mouse  

Now she is tucked away in her hiding spot
Glad things have settled


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

mikeowen141x said:


> Hey all
> Good news
> 
> i changed all of my Viv around, got rid of aspen ( i now hate the stuff )
> ...



Sounds great !

PS
90% of mine are on Orchid bark it's amazing stuff and seemingly underrated ..


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

mikeowen141x said:


> Hey all
> Good news
> 
> i changed all of my Viv around, got rid of aspen ( i now hate the stuff )
> ...


Is 28-30 the basking spot temp? Ideally you want if a bit hotter than that.


----------



## mikeowen141x (Jan 11, 2016)

**louise** said:


> Is 28-30 the basking spot temp? Ideally you want if a bit hotter than that.


i read online that around 30 in the basking area is fine even my local pet shop said that but i suppose there are mixed opinions. 

She seems really happy, she enjoys climbing ontop of the light at the top i turn it off obviously haha 

I normally wake up to her falling off of it -_- 
Scares the crap out of me when i watch a horror film !


----------

